# How to trim feet on a nervous dog



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

This groomer does a nice job handling this nervous and fidgety maltese - watch how she holds the opposite leg so she can scissor her foot. She also holds the leg behind the elbow so the dog can't pull the foot back. This maltese has a fuller coat than most so it's applicable to the Havanese. Be extremely careful when scissoring around paw pads - never go over them, especially if your dog is fidgety.

So to summarize: 1) hold the opposite foot up if necessary (careful if your dog has arthritis or something else that will make this uncomfortable) 2) Hold the dog behind the elbow 3) use the natural shape of the curves and a metal comb to get a nice even shape 4) never scissor over the top of paw pads (do like in the video for the hair above the pad, it goes across the top not over).

If your dog is serously freaking out it may not be possible to groom him and you will need the help of your vet to sedate him for his safety.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm such a big chicken..I use very small safty tip scissors to trim whimsy.I don't even own big ones like that...I'm afraid too.


----------

